# MASSIVE 24" Magnat Aggressor 6000 Sub Woofer



## monsterpuff

Is it to rediculous??? I usually run 12's... is this sub just goin to be super low bass?
Thoughts?? opinions? what amp would u use to run it?
http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/ele/1006059264.html


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

You have a lot to learn. Simply put, don't use it.


----------



## monsterpuff

ive been into car stereo's for about 10 years... :uh:


----------



## monsterpuff

Ive never had anything bigger than 15's ive never even heard a sub this big


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 7 2009, 09:10 PM~12938028
> *You have a lot to learn. Simply put, don't use it.
> *


so what is your reasoning for not using it?


----------



## AndrewH

what do you drive, a 2 seater van?

i dont knowa nything about them but im guess lots of airspace


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

we've used the Massive 12's i forgot what kind but they looked like a carbonfiber 6 12s in gbody , there wasnt another speaker that could touch them, also had 3 3000 watt massive amps too

they were resonablly prced an knocked...

they did seem to not be as loud about 6 months later


----------



## C-Bass

wow those fuckers are big!


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 7 2009, 09:23 PM~12938156
> *so what is your reasoning for not using it?
> *


well a few things come to mind. One is the amoint of airspace needed. that will be a BIG box. what kinda car do u plan to put this in?


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 7 2009, 11:12 PM~12938054
> *ive been into car stereo's for about 10 years... :uh:
> *


that being said you are a n00b and that sub is eh....


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2009, 06:27 PM~12944219
> *well a few things come to mind. One is the amoint of airspace needed. that will be a BIG box. what kinda car do u plan to put this in?
> *


well it would be in my 96 impala ss...ya i figured it would need a huge box.Im probably not gonna get it...I was just wondering what everyone else thought.


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 8 2009, 07:44 PM~12945068
> *that being said you are a n00b and that sub is eh....
> *


shut up ***


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 9 2009, 08:31 PM~12954644
> *well it would be in my 96 impala ss...ya i figured it would need a huge box.Im probably not gonna get it...I was just wondering what everyone else thought.
> *


I THINK IT SUCKS ASS. JUST ANOTHER DUMB ASS ATTEMPT BY SOME COMPANY TO USE THE BIGGER IS BETTER. WELL THAT IS NOT TRUE WITH EVERYTHING


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 9 2009, 06:34 PM~12954674
> *I THINK IT SUCKS ASS.  JUST ANOTHER DUMB ASS ATTEMPT BY SOME COMPANY TO USE THE BIGGER IS BETTER.  WELL THAT IS NOT TRUE WITH EVERYTHING
> *


Have you heard one of these subs before?? why does it suck ass?


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 9 2009, 08:36 PM~12954698
> *Have you heard one of these subs before?? why does it suck ass?
> *


NOT THESE, I HAVE HEARD SOME PRODUCTS FROM MASSIVE AND I WAS NOT IMPRESSED. BUT ONE THINGS I DID NOTICE IS THAT THE SURROUND ON THIS SUB FOR A 24" SUB IS VERY SMALL, WHICH FURTHER LETS ME KNOW IT IS A PILE OF SHIT, BUT HEY THE THING IS IN CANADA, SO.... :uh:


----------



## monsterpuff

so pretty much you know nothing about this sub...thanks for your input.Also what does canada have to with anything??? the sub is made in germany :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 9 2009, 08:33 PM~12954655
> *shut up ***
> *


go fuck a moose cannuck


----------



## BIG DIRTY

LET ME BREAK IT DOWN FOR YOU. THE FUCKING THING IS A OVERSIZED PIECE OF SHIT PAPER WEIGHT. HAD YOU BEEN INVOLVED IN CAR STEREO FOR 10 YEARS, YOU WOULD NOT HAVE TO BE ON HERE ASKING QUESTIONS THAT YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW. AND JUST BUYING A STEREO DOES NOT MEAN YOU ARE OR HAVE ANY KNOWLEDGE THE INDUSTRY. SO BASICALLY YOU DO NOT KNOW SHIT. THANK YOU FOR PLAYING, NOW GO SOMEONE AND PATT YOURSELF


----------



## Brahma Brian

"One is perfect *the other needs voice coil repair*."

That alone should have told you what you needed to know... :uh:


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 9 2009, 07:02 PM~12955019
> *go fuck a moose cannuck
> *


good one :cheesy:


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 9 2009, 07:10 PM~12955116
> *"One is perfect the other needs voice coil repair."
> 
> That alone should have told you what you needed to know...  :uh:
> *


true...but if wired incorrectly the voice coil could have been damaged


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Feb 9 2009, 07:05 PM~12955064
> *LET ME BREAK IT DOWN FOR YOU.  THE FUCKING THING IS A OVERSIZED PIECE OF SHIT PAPER WEIGHT.  HAD YOU BEEN INVOLVED IN CAR STEREO  FOR 10 YEARS, YOU WOULD NOT HAVE TO BE ON HERE ASKING QUESTIONS THAT YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW.  AND JUST BUYING A STEREO DOES NOT MEAN YOU ARE OR HAVE ANY KNOWLEDGE THE INDUSTRY.  SO BASICALLY YOU DO NOT KNOW SHIT.  THANK YOU FOR PLAYING, NOW GO SOMEONE AND PATT YOURSELF
> *


GO SOMEONE...ok :uh: You're a fuckin idiot dude..do u know anything about stereo's???? or do you just shit talk on peoples topics and talk down on there equipment. :uh: 

I guess this sub is more of a novelty item then a good perfroming sub.I was just asking some questions.Its a good thing i have a bunch of shit talkers to answer my questions. :uh: I had a pretty good idea from the start this isnt the sub for me.I have plenty of fuckin installs under my belt.Im far from an industry professional but at least i install my own shit and have a pretty good understanding of car audio.


----------



## king-david

If you're looking for LOW bass... the smaller the sub the better... small sub = Low bass/less loud.... big sub = more sound/less bass. Now there are always exceptions to that... but if you put 4 really good 8" subs in.. it'll take your breath away.


----------



## Sporty

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff+Feb 9 2009, 10:40 PM~12956111-->
> 
> 
> 
> GO SOMEONE...ok :uh: *You're a fuckin idiot dude*..do u know anything about stereo's???? or do you just shit talk on  peoples topics and talk down on there equipment. :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-monsterpuff_@Feb 9 2009, 08:44 PM~12954790
> *so pretty much you know nothing about this sub...thanks for your imput.Also what does canada have to with anything???  the sub is made in germany :uh:
> *


[/story]


----------



## RAGTOPROY

You wanna see big? lol


















:biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Feb 10 2009, 12:55 PM~12963013
> *You wanna see big? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Just out of curiousity.....and let me preclude this statement by saying I think that jackhammer sub is overly retarded, but has anyone seen any numbers put up with that thing? Or any subs of that nature? 

I have never actually seen any performance out of subs in that scope.


----------



## SWIPH

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Feb 10 2009, 10:57 AM~12961947
> *If you're looking for LOW bass... the smaller the sub the better... small sub = Low bass/less loud.... big sub = more sound/less bass. Now there are always exceptions to that... but if you put 4 really good 8" subs in.. it'll take your breath away.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Wheres PITBULLX when ya wanna hear a good clownin


----------



## OLDSKOOL79

:biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 9 2009, 10:40 PM~12956111
> *GO SOMEONE...ok :uh: You're a fuckin idiot dude..do u know anything about stereo's???? or do you just shit talk on  peoples topics and talk down on there equipment. :uh:
> 
> I guess this sub is more of a novelty item then a good perfroming sub.I was just asking some questions.Its a good thing i have a bunch of shit talkers to answer my questions. :uh: I had a pretty good idea from the start this isnt the sub for me.I have plenty of fuckin installs under my belt.Im far from an industry professional but at least i install my own shit and have a pretty good understanding of car audio.
> *


SHIT TALKING, YOU STARTED INSULTING PEOPLE FIRST. IT IS PAINFULLY OBVIOUS YOU HAVE ALOT OF INSTALLS UNDER YOUR BELT. 

AND HONESTLY IF YOU ASK IGNORANT QUESTIONS, I MEAN PREPARE TO HAVE PEOPLE SUPPLY YOU WITH HONEST OPINIONS. 

AND DO NOT GET ME STARTED ON THE JACKHAMMER. UGGGG, PEOPLE


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Feb 10 2009, 12:57 PM~12961947
> *If you're looking for LOW bass... the smaller the sub the better... small sub = Low bass/less loud.... big sub = more sound/less bass. Now there are always exceptions to that... but if you put 4 really good 8" subs in.. it'll take your breath away.
> *


no dumb ass...

larger subs will play lower than smaller subs of the same make and model... not to mention they will get louder, the only consequence is as subwoofer size goes up the amount of airspace needed grows.

stop trying to give advice you are a fucking idiot


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 10 2009, 11:07 PM~12969628
> *no dumb ass...
> 
> larger subs will play lower than smaller subs of the same make and model... not to mention they will get louder, the only consequence is as subwoofer size goes up the amount of airspace needed grows.
> 
> stop trying to give advice you are a fucking idiot
> *


no dum ass 2 8s will make 16 inchz so ilt be loudr then a 15inch sub 8 +8=16 do the math :uh: lmao


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Feb 10 2009, 10:57 AM~12961947
> *If you're looking for LOW bass... the smaller the sub the better... small sub = Low bass/less loud.... big sub = more sound/less bass. Now there are always exceptions to that... but if you put 4 really good 8" subs in.. it'll take your breath away.
> *


 :twak:  :tears: :buttkick: :around: :barf: :werd: :loco: :yessad:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Iwas just joking pit :biggrin:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 11 2009, 03:06 AM~12970580
> *Iwas just joking pit :biggrin:
> *


i know


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Feb 10 2009, 12:57 PM~12961947
> *If you're looking for LOW bass... the smaller the sub the better... small sub = Low bass/less loud.... big sub = more sound/less bass. Now there are always exceptions to that... but if you put 4 really good 8" subs in.. it'll take your breath away.
> *


AH WHAT ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT????? TYPICAL KICKER SUBS

350 WATT pair of mid-bass speakers 
175 watts RMS 
Woven Carbon-Poly Cones 
Cast Aluminum Baskets 
Copper Shorting Rings 
Injection Molded, Variable Thickness Surrounds 
Spring-Loaded Compression Terminals 
*8" *
Sensitivity: 89 dB 
Frequency Response: *30-500 *Hz 


Specifications: 2 Kicker CVR 12 Subwoofer Speakers. 
Subwoofer Inches: *12"*
4 Ohm
Maximum Recommended Amplifier Power (Watts Peak): 800
Maximum Recommended Amplifier Power (Watts RMS): 400
Frequency Response (Hz): *25-500*


NOW THE DIFFERENCE IN FREQUENCY (IE--HOW LOW YOUR BASS GOES) IS 25HZ FOR THE 12" AND 30HZ FOR THE 8". TRUST ME WHEN I TELL YOU THAT MOST INFORMATION THAT WE HEAR OR FEEL AS BASS, IS RIGHT AROUND 50HZ FOR A BASIC SYSTEM. IT SOUNDS LOWER, BUT ACTUALLY IT IS NOT. FOR PORTED SYSTEMS, I HAVE SEEN SOME RUN DOWN TO ABOUT 23HZ. AND THAT IS VERY LOW CONSIDERING THE AUDIBLE RANCE IS 20HZ-20,000HZ. ANYTHING ESLE IS TYPICALLY INAUDIBLE IN *STANDARD SIZE*!!! OKAY I HAD A NICE 2 12" ECLIPSE ALUMINUM SUB SYSTEM, AND REPLACED IT WITH A 3-10 JL AUDIO 1OW6'S. AND I WOULD ALWAYS LISTEN TO BIA BIA BY LITTLE JOHN. AND THERE IS A SPOT WHERE LUDACRIS COMES ON AND THE BASS NOTE DROP FROM ONE OCTAVE TO ANOTHER LOWER. IT WAS ALWAYS MY FAVORITE SPOT CAUSE IT WOULD BANG. WHEN I SWITCHED THE SUB BOXES, WHEN IT DROPPED TO THAT LOWER OCTAVE. THE BASS NOW WAS BASICALLY INAUDIBLE. IT DID NOT HAVE THE SAME IMPACT. THAT WAS WHEN I GOT INTO REALLY UNDERSTANDING FREQ RESPONSES. A 8" SUB IS JUST NOT GOING TO REPRODUCE FREQUENCIES OF A 12" SUB AND THE LOWER THE FREQUENCY, THE DEEPER THE BASS. OF COURSE THERE ARE ALWAYS THE EXCEPTION. THIS IS FOR BASIC STEREOS. IF YOU HAVE A 10" DD AGAINST A 15" KICKER, THAT IS NOT FAIR, THE DD IS GONNA RIP IT APART. BUT THAT IS BECAUSE IT IS DESIGNED FOR SPL COMPETITION. OKAY HOPE THAT HELPS TRYING TO NOT NUKE SHIT, AND START TALKING ABOUT ANGLES AND BOUNCE, AND DAMPING, THERE ARE SO MANY FACTORS


----------



## Sporty

yeah man.. right when luda's verse came in... boom BOom boom BOOOOOOOOMMMM... even the kicks where freakin heavy on the beginning.


----------



## boizendahood

check out the square one from MTX 24 inches

http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwo...kHammer24sq.cfm


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by boizendahood_@Feb 11 2009, 08:52 AM~12971779
> *check out the square one from MTX 24 inches
> 
> http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwo...kHammer24sq.cfm
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## BlackRob8687

> _Originally posted by boizendahood_@Feb 11 2009, 07:52 AM~12971779
> *check out the square one from MTX 24 inches
> 
> http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwo...kHammer24sq.cfm
> *


thats sick


----------



## CODE BLUE

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Feb 10 2009, 11:57 AM~12961947
> *If you're looking for LOW bass... the smaller the sub the better... small sub = Low bass/less loud.... big sub = more sound/less bass. Now there are always exceptions to that... but if you put 4 really good 8" subs in.. it'll take your breath away.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LIQUIDLINES

> _Originally posted by Crenshaw's Finest_@Feb 8 2009, 12:10 AM~12938028
> *You have a lot to learn. Simply put, don't use it.
> *


I HAD A PUNCH 18 IN A HONDA CRX. SOUNDED OK, BUT NOT IT'S FULL POTENTIAL. NOT ENOUGH AIR IN CAR. WAY OVERKILL.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

audiobahn made a subwoofer thats 36 inches in diameter..and it was also in a honda CRX


----------



## king-david

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 10 2009, 11:07 PM~12969628
> *no dumb ass...
> 
> larger subs will play lower than smaller subs of the same make and model... not to mention they will get louder, the only consequence is as subwoofer size goes up the amount of airspace needed grows.
> 
> stop trying to give advice you are a fucking idiot
> *


I got a thug from Vermont and a Gansta from Utah talking crazy.... Your mothers an idiot.


----------



## chopperdogg69

> _Originally posted by boizendahood_@Feb 11 2009, 08:52 AM~12971779
> *check out the square one from MTX 24 inches
> 
> http://www.mtx.com/caraudio/products/subwo...kHammer24sq.cfm
> *



i wonder wat the price on that big bitch is


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2009, 11:31 PM~13046087
> *audiobahn made a subwoofer thats 36 inches in diameter..and it was also in a honda CRX
> *


audiobahn made a 34" ultra excursion

heres a pic next to a 12"










I used to sell audiobahn product in the early 2000s. Never had anyone buy the 34 but i had one guy buy 4 of the 18" ultra excursions

edit: its a 34" sub but measures 36 because of the large mounting area


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Feb 23 2009, 01:06 PM~13085571
> *I got a thug from Vermont and a Gansta from Utah talking crazy.... Your mothers an idiot.
> *


101st and Vermont is in Los Angeles you worthless sack of shit.... go stick your pencil dick in a light socket bitch...


----------



## chopperdogg69

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 23 2009, 04:15 PM~13088670
> *audiobahn made a 34" ultra excursion
> 
> heres a pic next to a 12"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to sell audiobahn product in the early 2000s.  Never had anyone buy the 34 but i had one guy buy 4 of the 18" ultra excursions
> 
> edit: its a 34" sub but measures 36 because of the large mounting area
> *



shit i would like to own one jus for the hell of it


----------



## king-david

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2009, 04:51 PM~13089039
> *101st and Vermont is in Los Angeles you worthless sack of shit.... go stick your pencil dick in a light socket bitch...
> *



That doesnt make you any less gay.. fudge packin trick.


----------



## meatwhistle

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 7 2009, 09:09 PM~12938004
> *Is it to rediculous??? I usually run 12's... is this sub just goin to be super low bass?
> Thoughts?? opinions? what amp would u use to run it?
> http://vancouver.en.craigslist.ca/ele/1006059264.html
> *



junk! remember bigger isn't better, but if u want big pm & i know someone up in the 604 that can hook u up with a big sub


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Feb 23 2009, 11:34 PM~13092569
> *That doesnt make you any less gay.. fudge packin trick.
> *


says the pillow biter...you are an idiot, get the fuck out


----------



## king-david

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 24 2009, 06:14 AM~13095214
> *says the pillow biter...you are an idiot, get the fuck out
> *


All those tough guy quotes in you sig got you feeling like a rough neck. Trying to hide your tendencies.... i think its funny....


----------



## meatwhistle

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Feb 24 2009, 06:52 AM~13095339
> *All those tough guy quotes in you sig got you feeling like a rough neck. Trying to hide your tendencies.... i think its funny....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## solo20

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: holy shit lil never lets me down with a good laugh


----------



## BlackRob8687

> _Originally posted by CoupeDevilleDTS_@Feb 23 2009, 03:15 PM~13088670
> *audiobahn made a 34" ultra excursion
> 
> heres a pic next to a 12"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to sell audiobahn product in the early 2000s.  Never had anyone buy the 34 but i had one guy buy 4 of the 18" ultra excursions
> 
> edit: its a 34" sub but measures 36 because of the large mounting area
> *


 :0


----------



## king-david

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 23 2009, 04:51 PM~13089039
> *101st and Vermont is in Los Angeles you worthless sack of shit.... go stick your pencil dick in a light socket bitch...
> *


did anyone see Napoleon Dynamite? Remember the karate instructor who kept smackin Dynamites brother? hahahaha


----------



## badcayne

> _Originally posted by king-david_@Feb 24 2009, 08:54 PM~13103057
> *did anyone see Napoleon Dynamite? Remember the karate instructor who kept smackin Dynamites brother? hahahaha
> *


 :uh:


----------



## boizendahood

> _Originally posted by chopperdogg69_@Feb 23 2009, 03:41 PM~13088318
> *i wonder wat the price on that big bitch is
> *


when i used to work there i looked up the price on the round 22 and it came up to 6,000 with the employee discount it came out to almost 3,000. and you only get a 1,000 dollar limit per year so you would end up paying more


----------

